# USP cat-less test pipe on stock ECU?



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm looking at purchasing a USP test-pipe in the near future, and won't be going with the high-flow cat option, since cat-less exhausts aren't terribly uncommon up here in Alaska. I plan on getting the ECU flashed to eliminate the CEL, but my question is this: Until I get the ECU flashed, will the difference in backpressure affect the engine in any negative way? I currently have the P-Flo intake, and AWE Tuning cat-back system, with the test pipe going in the middle. I plan on retaining the muffler and resonator on the AWE Tuning kit. Any input is appreciated :beer::beer:


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

I've been running the USP test pipe with a P-Flo for about 6 months now with no problems. I don't have a tune and did get a CEL at first, but has since gone away after putting in a spacer. Good quailty for a good price. :thumbup: Get it...


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll look into the spacer thing, for sure. Thanks, good to hear positive things about it!


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

i have had the USP pipe on my car for around 4 moths along with the UM SRI and custom CAI, and the car runs great. I do have a CEL on but its for running to rich other then that its great :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

A.k.A Funky Chicken said:


> i have had the USP pipe on my car for around 4 moths along with the UM SRI and custom CAI, and the car runs great. I do have a CEL on but its for running to rich other then that its great :thumbup::beer:


 Did you get the high flow cat option with it or is it the cat-less version? Also, I'm jealous of your UM SRI. I wanted to buy one, and was disappointed to learn that they don't make it anymore


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I've got the Tsudo Mid pipe which is only $160 and thing is amazing, Pretty amazing build quality and its 2.5'' piping as well. And for that $160 it comes with a very small resonator (inside resonator looks like honeycombs like a Cat). Had it for over 4 months now and its been perfect and sounds amazing with my other mods. Carbonio CAI, custom magnaflow catback (will be Eurojet Gen2 exhaust replacing it soon) and C2 race tune. No CEL's with spacer on back 02 spot.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Nick_V08 said:


> I've got the Tsudo Mid pipe which is only $160 and thing is amazing, Pretty amazing build quality and its 2.5'' piping as well. And for that $160 it comes with a very small resonator (inside resonator looks like honeycombs like a Cat). Had it for over 4 months now and its been perfect and sounds amazing with my other mods. Carbonio CAI, custom magnaflow catback (will be Eurojet Gen2 exhaust replacing it soon) and C2 race tune. No CEL's with spacer on back 02 spot.


 Wow, I honestly had no idea there was an option other than the USP test pipe. I'll look into how it sounds, and for 100 bucks less, that'd be an amazing deal. How loud is it?


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

If say bit less than cat less USP pipe and has a more deeper done it adds cause of resonator. It sounds absolutely perfect. Loud when you want it to be, mellow cruising. Only get drone at 2.2-2.6k on freeway but it quiets down a lot once you get above 55-60 (like any other pipe would) 

I got it from SEmotors.com too btw


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Have you had any issues with rusting/pitting or any other deterioration? I read online on a few other forums that Tsudo's cat-back system has a tendency to rust.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

The test pipe no, catback I don't got and wouldn't buy. But yeah, no rusting or anything


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I ended up going with the USP pipe, just placed the order. I couldn't find any videos of the Tsudo mid pipe on our engines that I actually liked, whereas USP has a video on their website of the exact set up I'll be running, and I've heard nothing but positive feedback regarding USP's product. I appreciate the responses :thumbup::beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we have 02 spacers on our website for sale that will take care of you CEL for no cat or high flow cat


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we have 02 spacers on our website for sale that will take care of you CEL for no cat or high flow cat


 I ended up going cat-less, and thanks for the heads up! I'll check it out when I get home from work tonight


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

Streetliight said:


> Did you get the high flow cat option with it or is it the cat-less version? Also, I'm jealous of your UM SRI. I wanted to buy one, and was disappointed to learn that they don't make it anymore


 i went with the cat-less version, i have nothing but good things to say about it:thumbup: 



nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we have 02 spacers on our website for sale that will take care of you CEL for no cat or high flow cat


 i will have to order one i keep throwing a code


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

Streetliight said:


> I ended up going with the USP pipe, just placed the order. I couldn't find any videos of the Tsudo mid pipe on our engines that I actually liked, whereas USP has a video on their website of the exact set up I'll be running, and I've heard nothing but positive feedback regarding USP's product. I appreciate the responses :thumbup::beer:


 Good choice..:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Tombien said:


> Good choice..:thumbup: :beer:


 Wicked excited to hear how it will sound!  
Definitely not looking forward to the installation though :banghead:


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

If I had a way to get a video of my car with the Tsudo pipe I'm sure others would like to hear but I don't got a way lol. 

Either way you'll be happy  USP good ****. 

I was going to go with USP myself but was out of my budget range at the time, and I was going to get the Catted one but didn't feel like waiting lol. 

Any way I love my pipe for the cost, great quality, sounds sextastic and that little resonator it has helps keep high sounds down a bit so it's got that good euro tone, but still loud enough.


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

Streetliight said:


> Wicked excited to hear how it will sound!
> Definitely not looking forward to the installation though :banghead:


 Install is pretty stright forward and took me about an hour. Only one bolt back near the header is a little tough to get at but not bad. Install and let us know, Meanwhile.... I'll opcorn: and :beer:


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Tombien said:


> Install is pretty stright forward and took me about an hour. Only one bolt back near the header is a little tough to get at but not bad. Install and let us know, Meanwhile.... I'll opcorn: and :beer:


 Yeah, I've never even so much as glanced up by the exhaust manifold, but it seems straightforward enough. I went ahead and bought a brand new OEM exhaust clamp to connect the test pipe and my AWE resonator. When I installed the AWE kit, the OEM clamp was a pain, and still isn't as secure as it could be. 








That's the best I ever got it, but that clamp is crap now. Better to start with a new part :thumbup:


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Just installed the test pipe today, and I absolutely love it. It's great quality, and got here in about 6 days, which is good time for shipping up here. Install was pretty easy, and it was the right length to connect with my AWE catback. As Tombien said, there is one bolt on the manifold that is a pain to reach, but not too bad. My only question about the install is what you all did about the manifold gasket? I didn't think to check it out when I was installing it but afterwards it occurred to me, should I have swapped in a new gasket? Or re-use the one that's on there? Also, I didn't need to use an O2 spacer. The post cat O2 sensor port on the test pipe is enough of a gap to not throw a CEL  
Anyways, here's some pics:


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I bought an OEM gasket from VW when I did my Tsudo pipe. Safer going OEM gaskets


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

If I bought a new gasket, it would definitely be OEM. Is there any downside to not swapping in a new gasket? It felt snug, and there was no gap between the pipe and the manifold...I have no prior experience, this was my first time doing anything like this


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

No down side but I feel better knowing I got a brand new gasket on something that's a pain in the butt to get to and so I won't have to worry about it at all.


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

Nick_V08 said:


> I bought an OEM gasket from VW when I did my Tsudo pipe. Safer going OEM gaskets


:what: Mine didn't have a gasket when I removed my OEM pipe, thought that was just the way it was supposed to be - "without a gasket". Haven't had any leaks but guess I'd better get one soon.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Tombien said:


> :what: Mine didn't have a gasket when I removed my OEM pipe, thought that was just the way it was supposed to be - "without a gasket". Haven't had any leaks but guess I'd better get one soon.


My stock pipe definitely had a gasket. And even tho it was fine, I still got a new one to refresh everything.

Going to do the same when my new exhaust (AWE) gets here, going to get a new clamp that attaches my test pipe to catback. Being as I work for the autonation group I can parts from any dealership super cheap. (AT cost)


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

That discount is probably pretty nice...I bought a new OEM clamp as well, since the original clamp had already been pried open and reclamped down twice before for my AWE catback. Mine ended up costing 50 bucks shipped to the dealer lmao


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I can get a new clamp for about $23 with my discount


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Must be nice 

Also, after about 100 miles or so, I finally threw a CEL. I'm assuming it's for the O2 sensors, but I haven't looked into it...


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

Streetliight said:


> Must be nice
> 
> Also, after about 100 miles or so, I finally threw a CEL. I'm assuming it's for the O2 sensors, but I haven't looked into it...


If it's like mine was, CEL will come and go. Until I put a spacer in mine I was getting the same response. Or, the only other way to remove the CEL is with a tune.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Tombien said:


> If it's like mine was, CEL will come and go. Until I put a spacer in mine I was getting the same response. Or, the only other way to remove the CEL is with a tune.


It's been steady on since it came up. I tried to put the spacer on, but I couldn't get it to fit, because the bung is too close to the pipe. The spacer can't spin into the threads, there's no room. Either that, or I'm being an idiot. I bought my spacer from NLS, looks like this:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

what do you mean??
thread the nut fully onto the block. thread block onto pipe.face it forward, thread nut down to lock it.
we have sold a TON of these with no issues and the cel issue is gone as well.
whats the issue?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> what do you mean??
> thread the nut fully onto the block. thread block onto pipe.face it forward, thread nut down to lock it.
> we have sold a TON of these with no issues and the cel issue is gone as well.
> whats the issue?


No to shove my butt where it ain't welcome, but:

I have two of your spacers on a resonated Tsudo midpipe and I have never gotten one error light of any kind.

Great product!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Like I said, I was probably being an idiot, and I wasn't trying to bash your product in any way, so I apologize if it came off that way haha. I'm gonna get under the car again this weekend to check the pipe, make sure everything is holding up okay. I'll try to put the spacer on again. Cheers :beer:


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Success! I was an idiot the other day, dunno why lol. I cleared the code, it shouldn't resurface now. USP test pipe sounds like sex, too. I love it :thumbup:


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

cheers:beer:


----------



## radagast34 (Nov 7, 2014)

Does a C2 tune eliminate the Cel?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

radagast34 said:


> Does a C2 tune eliminate the Cel?


I've had tunes from C2, UM and IE.

Unless you're gong flex fuel, anything but IE is a complete waste of money.


----------



## radagast34 (Nov 7, 2014)

But do I need to tell them I have a test pipe and to clear it. Or its already worked Into their base tunes. Really ie is worth over c2? I can get Sri and tuner 1450$ compared to like 1700ie


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Our basic kit, which is the equivalent, is $1199 right now, and there is even a black friday deal to get a free fuel rail as well. 

http://www.performancebyie.com/integrated-engineering-2-5l-5-cylinder-basic-power-kit

:thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Our basic kit, which is the equivalent, is $1199 right now, and there is even a black friday deal to get a free fuel rail as well.
> 
> http://www.performancebyie.com/integrated-engineering-2-5l-5-cylinder-basic-power-kit
> 
> :thumbup:


You going to have a BF deal on some pistons???? Or at least a catch can + fuel rail + valve cover for those who have your powa kit???


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

radagast34 said:


> But do I need to tell them I have a test pipe and to clear it. Or its already worked Into their base tunes. Really ie is worth over c2? I can get Sri and tuner 1450$ compared to like 1700ie


The ONLY advantages to a C2 setup are that installing a turbo isn't as hard (stock intake location) and you get more torque NA out of a C2 SRI.

Insofar as ease of install, quality of software, and even the quality of the SRI itself --an IE SRI is the best product. C2 just hasn't been supporting newer cars or updating products whereas IE has proven over and over again that they're SERIOUS about making racing grade 2.5L products that're daily drivable.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> You going to have a BF deal on some pistons???? Or at least a catch can + fuel rail + valve cover for those who have your powa kit???


We are hurrying up on the high CR setup but it's not happening in time for this sale anyways. If things go well we should be on the dyno on Monday but, that's just preliminary. Been waiting for a set of OE cams to arrive #Doh. 

I'll mention the other stuff to the guys. Sounds like a good combo.


----------



## radagast34 (Nov 7, 2014)

Would love to see high cr setup package pricing !


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Did the CEL come back on after the NLS spacer?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

never had an issue with our spacers on any 2.5L with or without tune.


----------

